# Frugal Squirrels



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to the Frugal Squirrels web site? It appears to be gone.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My understaning be that there down for some sort a maintenance an will be back up.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Frugal's Forums

Try the direct route. Their domain name expired and they got slammed, but you can use the number to get in.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, if you can stomach/stay away from the religious fakes/frauds there, it is a decent forum......


----------



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

I apologize for discussing a competitor thread here, I just didn't know of any other way of finding a status. What I do NOT want to do is discuss the merits of, quality/type of people or information found on said forum.:club:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NavyKen said:


> I apologize for discussing a competitor thread here, I just didn't know of any other way of finding a status. What I do NOT want to do is discuss the merits of, quality/type of people or information found on said forum.:club:


never been there (yet) but sounds like a wise policy :beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a one-forum gal! Nothing could be better, to me, than our family here at Prepared Society...for better or worse!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

NavyKen said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Frugal Squirrels web site? It appears to be gone.


My understanding is that someone got their domain name but they are still there using the numerical ip address. If you frequent TTOL or BHM Forum I know they have both listed the address in threads today.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

If you are a member, you should've gotten an email from the owner with the IP link.
As for using only one forum, thats like reading only one book over and over and over ( bible is the exception lol). Diversity is much better. Some forums have members who are in the financial world and have better understanding of the goings on at WS. Other forums have members who are experts in fields that may not be represented on only one forum.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed!

I belong to several but I consider PS my home.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Years ago Frugals was THE preparedness site online, but they have changed format several times and the last time I tried to visit it was difficult to navigate so I never went back....


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's been yrs since I was there. They had a ton of well rounded useful links. Everything from home schooling to making moonshine to run your car. I'll have to look it up when I have a chance.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> As for using only one forum, thats like reading only one book over and over and over ( bible is the exception lol). Diversity is much better. Some forums have members who are in the financial world and have better understanding of the goings on at WS. Other forums have members who are experts in fields that may not be represented on only one forum.


This is true! But our forum is like an encyclopedia of knowledge, covering many subjects, talents, abilities, etc. It's my favorite. I think we have LOTS of diversity. There is so much of interest here.

I do read other forums from time to time, as I come across links to them on searches, but none I've felt like I wanted to join. Truth be told, I'm too busy to get hooked on another "channel" too!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Frugals is back up and chattering - the Squirrel Tree is intact. They are a good site for lots of info. Most of the harder core religious activity is confined to a few separate sub-forums.
I peruse about five main 'prepper forums'. Each has it's vices and virtues.


----------

